# Dominos ate my money



## Sarath (May 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I will come staight to the problem. I ordered online from Dominos Pizza a few weeks back. I went through all the steps and finally after inputting the CC details and the secret number the next window showed that an error had occured.

However I ordered later through phone and paid in cash (The order was slightly different this time). About a week after that I realised that the money was deducted but no delivery was made. I wrote them a letter for which I got an auto response mail stating that I would get a call which never happened.

*What should I do now?*

The money involved is around Rs.750. I dont care if it too much or too less to cry about but I would not like to be cheated in this way.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 30, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Hi Guys,
> I will come staight to the problem. I ordered online from Dominos Pizza a few weeks back. I went through all the steps and finally after inputting the CC details and the secret number the next window showed that an error had occured.
> 
> However I ordered later through phone and paid in cash (The order was slightly different this time). About a week after that I realised that the money was deducted but no delivery was made. I wrote them a letter for which I got an auto response mail stating that I would get a call which never happened.
> ...



I would have made their life a hell even it was Rs 7.5 .  Well try contacting either of below :-



> Jubilant FoodWorks Limited Registered & Corporate Office-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If doesn't work send them a strong letter with legal terms ( I will frame it 4 u if u want  ) It will work 4 sure.

Even if that doesn't work calll @ this number 1800114000 It will work 4 sure.

PS:- Keep record of all conversation u make


----------



## Tenida (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes man fight with them...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 6, 2011)

Sarath, good luck man.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 7, 2011)

Try Contacting them, they listen As Far As My Experience goes with them at Bangalore


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 7, 2011)

send a mail framing legal terms to the highest possible authority be it non indian. gather email adress form the dominos website of the .com domain not the indian one. also complain to the consumer forum!!! 
in case of discrepancy sometime the money gets refunded automatically after a certain period of 2 weeks, so check for this too. try contacting the consumer foruuma nd report them about this. keep record of all communication regarding this case. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Yes man fight with them...



hahaha...:lolz: your avatar + dialogue 

@sarath: next time order from Pizza Hut.register a complaint in thier  CC 

I think Dominos charges more on Pizzas than Pizza Hut


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 7, 2011)

on a lighter note you can also order pizza worth 750 rs and then leave your house or pretend that you are not at home and don't even come out to take your pizza when they arrive!!! atleast you'll get your revenge this way!! haha


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2011)

rajat100493 said:


> on a lighter note you can also order pizza worth 750 rs and then leave your house or pretend that you are not at home and don't even come out to take your pizza when they arrive!!! atleast you'll get your revenge this way!! haha



then it will become a game of cat & mouse


----------



## Ricky (Jun 7, 2011)

Why to bother dominoz , you should ask your CC company regarding them, they are always active to help you in concern.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 7, 2011)

rajat100493 said:


> on a lighter note you can also order pizza worth 750 rs and then leave your house or pretend that you are not at home and don't even come out to take your pizza when they arrive!!! atleast you'll get your revenge this way!! haha



better would be....make an order to dominoz pizza from a PCO and ask them to send it to some random address........


----------



## Tenida (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## soumo27 (Jun 7, 2011)

abhidev said:


> better would be....make an order to dominoz pizza from a PCO and ask them to send it to some random address........


----------



## mrintech (Jun 7, 2011)

abhidev said:


> better would be....make an order to dominoz pizza from a PCO and ask them to send it to some random address........





rajat100493 said:


> on a lighter note you can also order pizza worth 750 rs and then leave your house or pretend that you are not at home and don't even come out to take your pizza when they arrive!!! atleast you'll get your revenge this way!! haha


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 7, 2011)

fun apart, theres a strong possibility that the problem is at the credit card company's part!!!


----------



## TheMost (Jun 7, 2011)

Shoot Shoot them All ..
Don't leave anyone ! 



soumo27 said:


>



What is they reheat the same and deliver to someone else ?
May be i will call like that a hundred times For Rs.750


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Why to bother dominoz , you should ask your CC company regarding them, they are always active to help you in concern.




A much better advice. Contact your CC issuer first. If the money is deducted and credited to Dominos' account, then they must deliver the product. They simply can't refuse that.


----------



## Ali Stone (Jun 8, 2011)

i would have ruined them even for .75 it is your hard earned money **** them hard


----------



## sygeek (Jun 8, 2011)

Dude, the obvious answer is, contact customer care. If that doesn't solve the problem, go to one of their offices and complain a senior officer personally! 

You should have made this thread only if they were regretting to get you the delivery/cashback OR if you wanted to share your experience. 

Asking for a solution is worthless when you know the probable answer and haven't taken any step to it.

Though, I'm not saying that you're not allowed to create such threads but think again, it is kind of stupid.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2011)

rajat100493 said:


> on a lighter note you can also order pizza worth 750 rs and then leave your house or pretend that you are not at home and don't even come out to take your pizza when they arrive!!! atleast you'll get your revenge this way!! haha



Well a Rs.400+ order is not under 30 minutes obligation.


----------



## Nemes!s (Jun 8, 2011)

same thing happened with me as well couple of months back. I logged a complaint on their feedback page and threatened them with legal action . with in a hour i got call from nearest outlet, they returned the money and got 1 medium pizza free too 

try this url Dominos pizza order online with home delivery


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2011)

@Nemes!s: u bought a ray of light for Sarath...thanx


----------



## Skud (Jun 8, 2011)

That should be really helpful for Sarath. If it get solved, Nemes!s deserves a free pizza.


----------



## R2K (Jun 13, 2011)

Did your problem get resolved?


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

Nemes!s said:


> same thing happened with me as well couple of months back. I logged a complaint on their feedback page and threatened them with legal action . with in a hour i got call from nearest outlet, they returned the money and got 1 medium pizza free too
> 
> try this url Dominos pizza order online with home delivery



That is what I did. I got a auto generated email. Looks like a little threatening needs to be done.

You got lucky with the free pizza


----------



## Skud (Jun 13, 2011)

Sarath said:


> That is what I did. I got a auto generated email. Looks like a little threatening needs to be done.
> 
> You got lucky with the free pizza




Just keep on the pressure and of course, write some harsh words about their customer service. Better, try to get hold of the email of regional manager or some higher up. It works for me for Airtel DTH.


----------



## salvachn (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes. Tell them you'll sue them and shout on the phone. They'll resolve the problem soon. My experience with DishTV, Airtel, Vodafone and LG. Threatening is the best recourse in India.


----------



## Nemes!s (Jun 18, 2011)

Well what I think "sue" kind of word don't bother these guys. U need to be little clever. if you still haven't got ur monies back do one thing write a nice complaint mail an tell them u work for a Adv agency and u will spread word that how dominos cheated you. I bet u will get call from them. And if so then send me one pizza


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 20, 2011)

Most of the time the money gets credited back to the account in case of error.Did you try checking your account statement ? 
  Contacting CC company makes for the best decision before we push the thing on Dominos.
  Do let us know,really interested what happens from here.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2011)

ax3 said:


> make ur problem appear on FB or twitter ..... just keep on highlighting it till u r satisfied ... online bussiness here is a big MESS & customer-care ppl r usless



 yeah..put the complaint in their FB page


----------

